# SPSP Croakers



## summerschool (Nov 12, 2009)

Fished SPSP last evening, caught five croakers in about 3 hours and lost two more, I am still using bigger hooks trying to get a big rock but no such luck!!got some big perch also. For all those croaker crazies out there they are here. They were all about 11-12 inches, maybe some bigger ones will move in.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Cool! Thanks for the report!


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Toldja*

I told someone they were here

I was waiting for someone to call BS....

see you out there


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

BS BS BS!!!!






Big Rad said:


> I told someone they were here
> 
> I was waiting for someone to call BS....
> 
> see you out there


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*SPSP no croakers*

fished from 10 am until 7 no croakers to be found and knowone else either.Its to earley they dont get there until at least 2-3 into may sometimes not even than


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*spoken like a true rookie*

check out the time he fished folks

Sorry dude...You should have started at 7pm and finished at 10pm. Croakers are notorious for showing up at sundown


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

kmw21230 said:


> BS BS BS!!!!


You my friend are kwasy....

I laughed out loud at your post


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Bass_n_stuff said:


> fished from 10 am until 7 no croakers to be found and knowone else either.Its to earley they dont get there until at least 2-3 into may sometimes not even than


Are you saying that both of these fine gentlemen are lying?


----------



## summerschool (Nov 12, 2009)

I could care less if anyone believes me, I have a pic on my cell phone, have to figure out how to post. I was just being nice, please do not go fishing there, more for me. Wow, people complain no one posts reports then when you do people do not believe you. I am not that crazy about croakers but I know some people on here are thats why I gave the information, if it was rock I never would have posted.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

kmw21230 said:


> Are you saying that both of these fine gentlemen are lying?


What fisherman doesn't lie ?? 

I fish therefore I lie


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Summerschool do you thing. Who cares if they beleive you or not. You know what you did so they can take it or leave it. All you can do is report. People might be hating because they were at home doing a Honey To Do List. LOL! I thought as fisherman this is something we could do for peace and not this gossip. Sometimes I have to check if this is TMZ. Everybody just chill and let's enjoy fishing, reading reports, and sharing information.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

summerschool said:


> I could care less if anyone believes me, I have a pic on my cell phone, have to figure out how to post. I was just being nice, please do not go fishing there, more for me. Wow, people complain no one posts reports then when you do people do not believe you. I am not that crazy about croakers but I know some people on here are thats why I gave the information, if it was rock I never would have posted.


Hey, dont allow people to steal your SHINE... Pixs are great but dont feel you need to post them just because some people feel a need to call you out.. Who would make up a story about catching croakers? HELLO people they're Croakers... LOL

Tight Lines


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Tracker16 said:


> What fisherman doesn't lie ??
> 
> I fish therefore I lie


We have been known to stretch the truth... I.E. I caught a Red Drum around 50lbs (really more like 30lbs..) LOL... But a guy telling me he caught a hand full of croakers doesnt make me think he's lying..

Too many of us have the " He i aint catching no one is" mind set..


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Big Rad said:


> You my friend are kwasy....
> 
> I laughed out loud at your post


Rad you told me that someone would call you out!!! You called it! LOL funny stuff..


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

There are no red drum to be caught at AI, cause I fished the back bay for hours and didn't get one. 

There are no bluefish cause I was throwing nightcrawlers for hours and didn't catch a single one. 

There are no rockfish cause I was jigging my sabiki rig all day and didn't catch a single one.


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

hahahahaha Husky you are crazy


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I believe you man*



summerschool said:


> I could care less if anyone believes me, I have a pic on my cell phone, have to figure out how to post. I was just being nice, please do not go fishing there, more for me. Wow, people complain no one posts reports then when you do people do not believe you. I am not that crazy about croakers but I know some people on here are thats why I gave the information, if it was rock I never would have posted.



There are folks here who fish for post reactions........get it?... post reactions....never mind. To those who doubt; I'll be there tonight, if mama lets me, so come on out. bring some #1 hooks, bloodworms, rods, and your headlamp. We will catch something....


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Sounds fun. Good luck. A fellow board member is showing me the ropes fishing for schoolies on the rapp in f'burg. Got to love P&S.

Oh yes, I really am crazy. REALLY


----------



## chris21 (Jul 19, 2008)

summerschool said:


> I could care less if anyone believes me, I have a pic on my cell phone, have to figure out how to post. I was just being nice, please do not go fishing there, more for me. Wow, people complain no one posts reports then when you do people do not believe you. I am not that crazy about croakers but I know some people on here are thats why I gave the information, if it was rock I never would have posted.



Don't worry about it, that dude calls everyone a liar and he was fishing mostly during the day.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*at solomons*

there now and not one fish caught by anyone here.maybe later plo is very dead for some odd reason.Bad time for vacation


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

If you ain't catching em then you ain't in the right place.... lol... That water has warmed up a tad folks and you have to pick your time to hit dem dere hardheads.... seems like I may have a late night tonight... unfortunate to not be able to get out last evening to hang out w/ some fellas at Dirty Park... hopefully next time and hope they had some success...


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Everyone knows that croaker bit best at nite, if you want to catch croaker in the day time hours GET A BOAT.


----------



## boomboom (Apr 15, 2010)

Not only that sunday me and lil bro. Went to bushwood at 1 am -7 am and ca_ght 49 crockers.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

TRIGGERFISH said:


> Everyone knows that croaker bit best at nite, if you want to catch croaker in the day time hours GET A BOAT.


100% spot on


----------



## theone1232003 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hahahaha i find it funny why anyone would fish for croakers during the day when everyone catches them at night and makes a point that they only bite at night- killed it at PAX NAS- 22 croakers in 3 hours starting at 830 pm- bite was hot at 11 but i had to leave because of work in the am


----------



## mutagen (Jun 11, 2009)

I was there on Wed. night and can confirm that there are croakers. I caught 2 and my friend caught 10+. There were a lot of white perch, that was all that I kept catching.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

TRIGGERFISH said:


> Everyone knows that croaker bit best at nite, if you want to catch croaker in the day time hours GET A BOAT.


Hmmm, very untrue statement. Try fishing in VA off the York or James, I'm sure folks will tell you different.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

LOL..... The way I look at it, " The Fish are Here !!!! there is just a lot of "*here*" to explore!!!!!"


I fish.... therefore I am !!


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*the york and taoo r hot*

the river this time of year is loaded with nice croakers


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*real surfers*

People who fish for croakers during the day moreso on a low tide just wasting thier time ,stay home and rest for the night that is why the head boats goes out in the evens 
The only place I know of where you will catch some is bushwood from a boat and may be from the small pier, croakers are basically even feeders and they roll with the tide 
I believe Summerschool is telling the truth croakers were caught at Sandy Point 
Another thing people using boat and ponds rods to do surf fishing and they just in your way at the piers and parks, no one should be surf fishing unless they are using a 10'+ rod go to lakes or streams and fish for blue gills get out of the way and let real surfers take care of business


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

boomboom said:


> Not only that sunday me and lil bro. Went to bushwood at 1 am -7 am and ca_ght 49 crockers.


thought bushwood was closed at dark now? did they change that this year?


----------



## LimpFish (Apr 26, 2010)

caught a 10inch croaker right at mid night at severn river pier on fri night. windy as hell


----------

